# pigeon mites



## lindaspiderw (Feb 17, 2009)

my pigeons have i think mites what can i use for this?


----------



## lindaspiderw (Feb 17, 2009)

does anyone know anything about mites on pigeons!
please help!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Most farm/feed stores carry a liquid called Permethrin. It's safe to dip poultry and pigeons in. Mix it in water, and add a little dish soap. Hold the birds in the water, with their wings spread and their head/neck above the water, and let them get nice and wet. Then, quickly dunk the bird straight down into the water, and lift straight back up, as quickly as possible. If not, those bugs will run for cover around the head and won't be killed by the water. The reason you put a little soap in there, is so that it completely soaks the feathers, and kills the mites. 
For feather lice, you could just use poultry dust. But mites are a bit more difficult to get rid of, since they cluster around the quills and suck blood. So dipping is more efficient.

Other dips for birds/poultry would work as well, but Permethrin is just one I know of that you can usually find locally (such as at Tractor Supply or maybe Lowes).

I'll see if I can find you a link to the stuff.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.durvet.com/prods/PERMETHRIN_230/DetailSheet.html


----------



## lindaspiderw (Feb 17, 2009)

thanks so much for the information.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

No problem  Good luck with those mites!
Also, one more thing I just thought of. Something you can use around the loft/cage to prevent lice, mites, and all other bugs, is a dust called Diatomaceous Earth (make sure it says FOOD grade. The other kind is made for using in pools, and is toxic to animals). The name is a mouthful, but it works pretty good!


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

A little Borax in their bathwater once a week and voila...no mites, or lice or anything else crawling on them. Works great, is available in any grocery store and really cheap. Can't beat it.

Dan


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

MaryOfExeter said:


> No problem  Good luck with those mites!
> Also, one more thing I just thought of. Something you can use around the loft/cage to prevent lice, mites, and all other bugs, is a dust called Diatomaceous Earth (make sure it says FOOD grade. The other kind is made for using in pools, and is toxic to animals). The name is a mouthful, but it works pretty good!


This is what I've started using, too, with excellent results--NO MITES!  It is only good as long as it is dry. Great to use in the garden too against beetles and other creatures with exoskeletons.  Also good for fleas in the yard and can be used on dogs and cats (food grade only of course) for fleas, and it's not expensive.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Diatomaceous Earth, Food Grade, where can I get that? I hate Fleas like everyone else probably. Is it a powder a liquid. I just want to know a little bit more please. Will Tractor supply store or lowes carry it. Or a bigger Farm and family store? Thank you. Because Frontline for dogs and cats can be really expensive would love to find a cheaper way without hurting my animals of course.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

I used the Neem seeds available locally here. It used to work great. Just soak the seeds in water for a day or two and then before dipping add some camphor to it and there you go mite free. This is totally harmless to the birds as there in no chemicals involved in it.
Can go for a Neem oil too, but I am not a big fan of oils as they are sticky and do not mix well with water because of difference in density. (Neem leaves can also be used in the place of seeds)
Not sure if Neem seeds and camphore are available in the States.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

For blood sucking mites I think Ivermectin is good. I think Permethrin will kill both mites and lice, too.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

RodSD said:


> For blood sucking mites I think Ivermectin is good. I think Permethrin will kill both mites and lice, too.


Ivermectrin works good, I almost forgot about it  And not only can you give it to them in their drinking water, but you can add a bit to their bath water every once in a while to help keep everything in check.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Mindy said:


> Diatomaceous Earth, Food Grade, where can I get that? I hate Fleas like everyone else probably. Is it a powder a liquid. I just want to know a little bit more please. Will Tractor supply store or lowes carry it. Or a bigger Farm and family store? Thank you. Because Frontline for dogs and cats can be really expensive would love to find a cheaper way without hurting my animals of course.


D. Earth can be found at Lowes in the insecticide/pesticide aisle. I believe Tractor Supply may carry it also. It's a powder, and it's all organic and safe. It's basically made from crushed fossils, which kills all kinds of bugs, but can be ingested by us and the animals without harm. You can even pour a cup or two in any feed storage bins to help keep little bugs from getting in and contaminating your animals' feed. We also use it in our kitchen when ants get carried in by our flower pots


----------



## Arabella (May 4, 2009)

learning said:


> A little Borax in their bathwater once a week and voila...no mites, or lice or anything else crawling on them. Works great, is available in any grocery store and really cheap. Can't beat it.
> 
> Dan


I would like to know how much Borax to how much water. I have noticed two of our pigeons we just bought are crawling with feather lice and some type of mite.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Arabella said:


> I would like to know how much Borax to how much water. I have noticed two of our pigeons we just bought are crawling with feather lice and some type of mite.


In a bath of approximately 3 gallons I will put in about a quarter cup of Borax. I don't really measure it, just eyeball it.

Dan


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I think for borax I put like one tablespoon per gallon. I gauge it simply by looking. If borax don't get dissolves anymore, then I stop adding.


----------

